# Thread closed



## Bootleg (May 27, 2010)

What would be the reasons to stop a thread?

Just curious.


----------



## brudgers (May 27, 2010)

heat > information


----------



## packsaddle (May 27, 2010)

any mention of Obama and his failed policies......trust me.


----------



## pwood (May 27, 2010)

packsaddle said:
			
		

> any mention of Obama and his failed policies......trust me.


it would all be W's fault:mrgreen:


----------



## Builder Bob (May 27, 2010)




----------



## mark handler (May 27, 2010)

Posting any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.


----------



## Yankee (May 27, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> heat > information


As long as your comment is cold and cutting, it's fine ~


----------



## Bootleg (May 27, 2010)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Posting any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.


If that is ture why was garden roof closed?


----------



## fatboy (May 27, 2010)

Certain parties were unable to keep focused on the topic...........


----------



## Bootleg (May 27, 2010)

Who makes that censorship call the Moderator?


----------



## mark handler (May 27, 2010)

Inappropriate photos like jar546's avatar?


----------



## fatboy (May 28, 2010)

Yes............a moderator makes the decision. And, so far that I have seen on these forums........mod's have been pretty patient. When a thread goes out of control, and has obviously outlived it's usefullness, sometimes it needs to be shut down. Some folks don't know how to let it go.

And, I know this in reference to your original thread on garden roofs, I should have let it go sooner myself. I agreed with the mod's decision to lock it.


----------



## Bootleg (May 28, 2010)

A nice way would be to have a 3rd party Moderator make that decision.


----------



## fatboy (May 28, 2010)

third party?????????

to clarify...I didn't close that thread.


----------



## Bootleg (May 28, 2010)

Fatboy,

This is what is lost in e-mails and on any bb is you don't have the face to face.

I don't know who closed the garden roof but from where I'm coming from is.

I only use this BB as a tool to help me be the best Building Inspector I can and to help answer questions for people in the field and on this board.

The way I do it is to be consistent and fair and learn along the way.

To be a Moderator on this BB is a lot like being an Inspector and what I was saying was a nice way would be to have a 3rd party make the call so there wouldn't be any conflict of interest.


----------



## north star (May 28, 2010)

**     *     *     **

*Bootleg,*



*In the interest of clarity, can you please explain what is meant by a*

*"3rd party"?       **I thought ' moderators ' were the final say so*

*[ besides **Jeff ] **on this **forum.    Are you saying that someone besides*

*moderators **should have **the final word on closing / not closing topics?*

*Thanks!  *



**     *     *      **


----------



## fatboy (May 28, 2010)

in my opinion, Mod's are the 'third-party".

Myself, I would never think of closing a thread that I was actively participating in.

I doubt you could get someone who didn't participate in this BB to do ony sort of moderating.

JMHO


----------



## Bootleg (May 28, 2010)

north star said:
			
		

> **     *     *     ***Bootleg,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


North Star,

A 3rd party would be a Moderator that didn't have a post/reply on the thread that the moderator closed.

Just to add it sounds like that is the way it is done already.


----------

